# Lots of faint positives and 1 clearblue digi 'not pregnant' HELP so confused!?



## stephj

Hiya all

I haven't been trying for a baby (I already have 2, one 18months and the other 3.5) 
I recently had the implanon implant removed because it caused me so much grief, moody and constantly AF. That was 12th Jan. had a couple of accidents, one on the 18th and the other 21st. 
been uber para about getting pregnant so was testing every couple of days.. Got a faint line monday on an internet cheapy so did a few more, and got more faint lines. Went and got a chemist own brand midstream tests and got a very barely there positive (i dismantled it to examine the strip) Did a FRER and got a distinct pink but fairly faint second line.
The I thought id get a clearblue digi the next day 'not pregant' so i got 2 more FRER and 2 slightly darker lines than the previous days. I have done 2 more dipstick tests today one AM and one PM both came up with a faint pink line in the 5minute window.

I am totally stressing over this, every thought possible is running through my mind.. 'is it a threat of miscarriage, chemical pregnancy, hcg not doubling properly'

If anyone is going through/been through this Id be happy to hear your strory so I know im not totally going out of my mind! 

thanks lotsa loves xxx


----------



## angel2010

They say that digitals are not as sensitive as others like frer. I would wait a couple of days before trying a digital again. Sounds like you're pregnant though. Congrats!


----------



## 2PiscesInLuv

^^ WSS.

Digi's aren't as sensitive. I'd test again in a few days but it does sound like you're indeed pregnant!


----------



## stephj

I dont think I want to spend another tenner on a digital though haha!

I took another FRER yesterday and the pink line came up instantly, still fainter that the control line but darker and thicker than the others :) 

I have also had a blood test done which Im awaiting the results of and had a urine test done at the doctors which was positive. 

So I guess I am indeed pregnant!! Mixed feelings... I'll be 24 with a 4 year old 2 year old and a baby!! OMG! lol xxx


----------



## WantsALittle1

hey hon. within the last two days i've gotten (in this order)

FRER (5pm 2/2): super faint BFP
FRER (6pm 2/2): BFN
FRER (2am 2/3): BFN
FRER (8am 2/3): super faint BFP 
ClearBlue (8:30am 2/3): not pregnant
Answer Early (2:30pm 2/3): BFN
FRER (6:00 pm 2/3): faint faint BFP
FRER (10:30pm 2/3): faint faint BFP

I was freaking out about this, til I found a study where they tested hcG levels for TTC women over a period of 30-60 days. The results were... some ladies had a monotonically increasing hcG level, but there were a few who had surges and dips in their hcG. So... around 6 - 10 DPO these ladies would have increasing hcG, and the next day it would be lower, then two days later it would SKYROCKET. point being... yes, hcg is supposed to increase steadily with time, but in my opinion there are a number of reasons why it might not...

chemical preg might be one of them (sad to say, but let's get it out of the way)
the blastocyst implants, but doesn't like its position, and moves a little
the blastocyst implants, and starts to miscarry, but decides to stick around instead
there is some problem with the blood vessel getting hooked up to the blastocyst, so it has to re-try a few times to get the right bloodflow...

i got my BFP tonight, and it was faint as all heck, but generally darker than yesterday. i'm quite worried that something is abnormal too, but only time will tell!


----------



## Cherrybomb143

Heyy!! So, for me the digi got my hormones before any of the other tests. Not even they doctors really picked it up right away. But, low and behold I had 5 pregnant digi's. So, personally I would trust the digi tests. I was 4 weeks and 2 days when it picked mine up. :D


----------



## jess1983

congratulations


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!!


----------



## Raavi

Congrats, Stephj!

My story is that I have had pregnancy symptoms for over two weeks which come and go. I tested with a First Response digital test last week and it was negative. I decided to wait and test again because I have all the symptoms. So on Sunday Feb 26th I took two Clear Blue HPTs and both had faint positives that showed up quickly but got very light after a few hours (and then very very faint 2 days later). I took another First Response Digital and it was negative but when I tore the test apart there was a faint but very apparent line. I then went and bought a First Response HPT in the afternoon and although my urnine was more dilute there was a faint positive that came up quite quickly. I then took another First Response HPT yesterday morning with FMU which showed a very very faint positive that took longer than the previous test to show up but still within 3 minutes. I then used the same urine for a Clear Blue HPT test which showed up with a strong positive line almost immediately but then got fainter and fainter after 10 minutes (and has completely disappeared by this morning) And then I started spotting later in the morning :((((( I went to a walk in clinic and the doc did a test which was a very very faint positive (so faint that the doc said that nurse didn't know whether to call it positive or not!!). So I then told my doc that I was also spotting so he said I was most probably miscarrying the baby. I will be going for a blood test today to test beta HCG levels over a 3 week period. I am still spotting and my symptoms come and go. I don't know what to think but from all my research there is a very small chance that this is not a chemical pregnancy. I am so disappointed :( I will update once I take another HPT or when I get my results from the blood test. The only ray of hope I am holding onto is that with my son I had spotting for like 3 to 4 weeks ....but the HPTs were strong positives. 

WantsALittle1, I found your post to be very helpful and encouraging as there might still be a chance the embryo is adjusting its position and my pregnancy might continue :) Please update as I am excited to see your outcome! Good luck!!

If anyone has a similar situation, please post :)


----------

